# TortoiseSVN - Versionsverwaltung für Dokumente auf dem PC?



## facilityManager (6. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

auf Arbeit nutze ich SVN und Eclipse, aber nun brauche ich das auch Privat für meine Dokumente. Ich blicke in diesem SVN-Jungel noch nicht durch. TortoiseSVN ist ja nur ein Client, richtig?

Hat jemand einen guten Link zur Hand, wo dargestellt wird wie man unter Windows XP eine Versionsverwaltung mit Repository und TortoiseSVN zum Laufen bekommt?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Nov 2008)

http://subversion.tigris.org/


----------



## facilityManager (6. Nov 2008)

Danke für den Link. Ich suche noch ein wirklich einfaches Tutorial, denn das bei Tigris.org ist gute 200 Seiten stark.

Eigentlich muss ich nur wissen, wie ich unter XP ein Repository anlege, und einen Ordner XYZ irgendwo auf meinem System in dieses Repository hinein stopfe um dann in meinem Ordner XYZ fortan mit Versionsverwaltung zu arbeiten.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Nov 2008)

Es gibt nicht *die* weil es ganz unterschiedliche Server Implementierungen gibt. Such dir eine aus, dann finde herraus wie man sie bedient.
Mit Linux wäre das alles natürlich einfacher. Auf einem Debian System zB:

```
apt-get install subversion
```
und fertig  :wink:


----------



## facilityManager (7. Nov 2008)

In Linix werde ich mich sicher auch irgendann mal rein fuchsen ;-) vor allem das schicke Ubuntu.

Habe einen sehr guten Link gefunden. Wirklich ein erste-Sahne-Link. Einer von der Sorte, die man auswendig lernen sollte, weil sie so gut sind.

http://www.danielgrunwald.de/coding/svn/

Dickes Lob an den Autor. Nach nur 5 Minuten hatte sich mein SVN-Problem in Luft aufgelöst ;-)


----------

